

Show HN: rss-box, a simple web-based rss reader you can host yourself with node - hrrld

Two weeks until Google reader goes away.<p>I&#x27;ve been building a replacement for myself:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;harold&#x2F;rss-box<p>Idea:
 - Really Free &amp; locally hosted (trivially)
 - A node app runs locally to fetch feeds and serve up the web interface
 - No database at all, everything stored in files on the file system
 - This means that if you host the node app in your dropbox, every machine syncing that dropbox stays up to date automatically (read items, etc...)<p>I&#x27;ve just been hacking here and there in my spare time, but it&#x27;s become usable, (I&#x27;ve been using it for the last week, and am now ready for Google reader to go away) but the codebase is quite fun to hack so I thought I&#x27;d invite yous to come play.<p>(My first post here, apologies if I&#x27;ve violated any mores of this community.)<p>Take care,
-Harold
======
rkwz
Also, you may want to look into node-webkit. You can now build cross platform
"apps" using html/css/node.js

~~~
hrrld
Thanks for the pointer.

